# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 10/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hôm nay Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn khám phá địa danh mới là Thành phố Lisbon, Bồ Đào Nha. Hành trình tour hấp dẫn đến Buôn Mê Thuột, Lũng Cú - Đồng Văn, xa hơn sẽ là Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm (Trung Quốc). Tuy nhiên chúng sẽ bắt đầu bằng những khuyến mãi hấp dẫn ở những địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng của Việt Nam: Hội An, Đà Lạt, Mũi Né, Huế, Nha Trang. Cùng xem nhé!

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Hội An History Hotel, Hội An - “Colorful Market Package”*

Giá: 2.625.000 VND++/ người (chia sẻ phòng đôi)

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngàySử dụng phòng Gym, hồ bơiXe đón tiễn sân bay và đưa đón đến bãi biển riêng.Lớp học nấu ăn ( bao gồm tham quan Hoi An Colorful Market và học nấu ăn với bếp trưởng).Dịch vụ gội và duỗi tóc tại Lotus BeautyGiảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống và 10% dịch vụ giặt là (ngoại trừ sấy khô)Tham gia lớp học khí công và tiếng Việt (theo lịch của khách sạn)Thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Pandanus Resort, Mũi Né - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 5.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Bungalow, và bữa ăn sáng hàng ngàyNước uống, những cánh hoa để trang trí giường, trái cây và hoa trong phòng khi đếnPhục vụ bánh kẹo hàng ngày01 bữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến với một ly rượu vang đỏ / trắngMiễn phí dịch vụ xông hơi hoặc tắm hơi tại Peony Spa.Rượu vang trong phòng khi đến.Sử dụng sân tennis, cầu lông, bóng chuyền bãi biển và phòng tập thể dụcThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/11/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Yasaka Sai Gon Nha Trang Hotel, Nha Trang - “Full Board & Half Board Programme”*

Half Board Programme: 1.785.000 VND/ 2 ngườiFull Board Programme: 1.995.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Seaview Guest Room, và 01 bữa ăn sáng buffetNước uống chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn tối đối với Half Board Programme tại nhà hàng Red Onion01 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối đối với Full Board Programme tại nhà hàng Red Onion

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Resort, Đà Lạt - “Trăng mật trọn gói Chỉ riêng đôi ta”*

Giá: 1.840.000 VND/ người (chia sẻ phòng đôi)

* Bao gồm:

Giá: 3.255.000 VNĐ/ 2 ngườiNâng cấp lên hạng phòng cao hơn (nếu còn phòng)2 đêm phòng Villa Deluxe có balcon với ăn sángĐưa và đón sân bayPhục vụ thức uống khi đến, lẵng hoa hồng đặt trong phòng và trang trí cánh hoa hồng trên giườngTrái cây và rượu vang đỏ đặt trong phòng cho ngày đầu tiênĂn tối dưới ánh nến tai nhà hàng Pine II với Cocktail “Dalat Lover”Phục vụ trà, cà phê, bánh ngọt tại Bar “Camellia” (01 lần)Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết ngày 20/12/2012 (không áp dụng cho những ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố Lisbon, Bồ Đào Nha*

Lisbon là thủ đô của Bồ Đào Nha, thành phố nằm bên bờ Đại Tây Dương, xung quanh bốn bề đều giáp biển vì thế mà Lisbon còn được gọi với cái tên “thành phố của nước”. Du khách đến Lisbon ấn tượng bởi những ngôi nhà bằng đá vôi trắng, lợp mái đỏ nổi bật và những con phố nhỏ, vắng lặng. Ngoài ra, Lisbon còn được biết đến với nhiều công trình kiến trúc nguy nga tráng lệ theo kiểu truyền thống Bồ Đào Nha, La Mã, Arập, Gôtích tiêu biểu. Có những nơi mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến với Lisbon đó là Alfama - khu phố cổ quyến rũ nhất và mang đậm nét phong cách Bồ Đào Nha, quảng trường Rossio và lâu đài Sao Jorge cổ kính, tráng lệ nằm trên một vách núi trông ra biển. Cùng đến khám phá và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp cổ kính của thành phố Lisbon này nhé các bạn  :Smile: 


*Khách sạn Admiral Geneva*

Giá từ: 80 USD

Địa chỉ: Avenida Duque D'Avila 189 , Lisbon 1050 , Bồ Đào Nha

Khách sạn có vị trí thuận lợi, gần ga tàu điện ngầm và sân bay, phòng đẹp và sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện và hữu ích.




*Khách sạn Turim Alameda*

Giá từ: 90 USD

Đ/c: Avenue Rovisco Pais, 34 , Lisbon 1000-268 , Bồ Đào Nha

Khách sạn ở ngay trung tâm, gần ga xe lửa, các phòng sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, nhân viên thân thiện.

----------

